# Coventry Aquatics moves into Reptiles



## Fishman1908 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi,

Coventry Aquatics, a very established aquatics centre in Coventry has now, like many other aquatics retailers, moved into Reptiles.

Demand from our existing customer base of both fish keepers and reptiles to start stocking all the everyday "must find" accessories was so overwhelming that, in a matter of a month, the reptile section has more than doubled in size and with further growth being organised as we speak. 

The name of Coventry Aquatics is excellent in it's field and in recently winning the National Small Aquatic Shop by readers of PFK is testament to their presentation, after-sales and customer service which we intend to pass to our new division Coventry Reptiles.

Already stocking the bread & butter range of Beardies, Gecko's, Tortoises, terrapins etc etc we stock all Crickets, Hoppers, Locusts, Fruitfly, Wax Worms etc and you can either buy from the twice weekly fresh arrivals off the shelf or have a standing order to collect on a regular basis, discounted of course.

Also stocking all frozen foods from the smallest to the largest for your beloved snakes.

Great and comprehensive range of all supportive dry goods already in stock.

I have Wayne a dedicated member of staff who has many reptiles, especially snakes and also breeds many of them and he can help and assist you at any level with any problems or searching for that specific reptile you are looking for.

Pop in for a chat, a drink and let us know what you are sick of travelling for, sick of being out of stock of locally and we'll make sure we always have in what you require.

Mail Order available.

Coventry Reptiles like Coventry Aquatics, Where Nothing is Too Much Trouble.

Coventry Aquatics - Home

RFUK link to be added to our site as soon as my webby comes off holiday this weekend


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

Me and luke are always in cov aquatics and i must say the guys do a great job there, we never come out empty handed lol

keep up the good work guys: victory:

penny x


----------



## Fishman1908 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just a quick update as our expansion continues:

We now have a comprehensive range of Corn Snakes, King Snakes, House Snakes, Hog Nose Snakes, Rat Snakes in, along with Bearded Dragons, Many Gecko's, Frogs, Turtles / Terrapins, Tortoises, Collared Lizards, Chameleons plus, we can get anything in your specifically looking for, if available.

Our dry goods and accessory range is now the largest in Coventry & the surrounding area's and our wooden and new style silver Vivs are a real hit with everyone and great value too.

Special deals when buying complete set-ups and if mentioning you saw us on RFUK,we'll throw you a freebie in worth no less than £10.00 with every Viv purchased.

For full listing of what we have in stock visit Coventry Aquatics - Home or contact us directly.

Purchase a complete set-up and become automatically a loyalty card holder giving you a fantastic 10% off all future purchases.

Always a friendly welcome.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

got my crestie from here the other week and very happy with him/her good price too. only thing, when i seen the hoggie i thought it was a bit overpriced great shop though: victory:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I've known these guys for years being a fellow Coventrian, lovely people, Wayne is a master of customer service, and I would recommend the shop no sweat..... Could you PM me the price of your collareds though as I won't be abole to get in for a week or two?

Cheers !!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I think they are 60 quid.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

£67.95 for collareds iirc.

Popped over to Coventry Aquatics for the first time today, very impressed with the fishy section, looks ultra cool and clean! Stocked up on a bit of livefood while I was there too.. May be back for an on the wall fishtank for the little ones room too


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I like the hanging tanks, but the only porblem is. i like bigger fish, and a big fish wouldnt be able to turn round in it.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah we're getting a tank for the little ones birthday for her bedroom, she's obsessed with fish and she's only going to be two so a little fish will be enough for her, just cant decide if an on the wall one or a little pretty pink girly one would be best..


----------



## Fishman1908 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments guy's and look out for the "girly pink" tanks arriving in a couple weeks.
I think Wayne has a growing fan club:flrt:

All the wall aquariums are being sold off now, including the dry display one's on our walls, some are half price but you need to be quick as there going quickly as you would expect.

Our reptile division continues to grow and our dry stock range is excellent with plenty of live and frozen foods always available.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Fishman1908 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments guy's and look out for the "girly pink" tanks arriving in a couple weeks.


Oooh excellent, could you possibly PM me when they arrive please?


----------

